# Guitar Refinishing in Vancouver?? Who/Where/How much?



## the_guitarboy (May 2, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I just grabbed a 1970 SG Special for cheap that has a super crappy gold nitro finish to it. Who/Where should I take it for a refinish and how much should I be paying?

Thanks!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Give Paul Iverson a call at Tom Lee Music North Vancouver 604-988-9974. **Do not call him before 1:00 PM** as he does not take calls earlier than that. He probably knows almost all the people in the business in the Vancouver area.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Try Barry Ewart of Ewart Guitars, on the Vancouver/Burnaby border. 604-255-5155. But he may be temporarily unavailable - I think he is in the process of moving his shop to a new location.

No idea what it would cost - depends on what you want.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There was a similar question here a few weeks ago. If you can remove the parts yourself and re-assemble them, you'll save yourself some money. If you can do that, I would go the next step and get some liquid stripper from the hardware/paint store and strip the old finish off. At this point, you can take it to anyone who does quality wood finishing. It doesn't have to be a "guitar" specialist. Wood is wood and finishing it, is finishing it.


----------

